# Time Space Diagram



## MaryJ (Apr 14, 2011)

If I have 5 signals with 5 offsets, 5 cycle lengths and 5 sple main street green. I am asked to draw the time space diagram given a platoon speed of 40 fps. two phase is the signal and the blocks lengths are 100 feet apart. How do i approach this problem. How to calcualte the platoon vehicles that can be handled in the NB and BD direction.

Any help appreciated.


----------

